# Buying new speakers logitech x530 or altec lansing vs3251



## aytus (Oct 27, 2008)

guys , this diwali. ive decided to get new speakkers .. still confused between these two.. any similarly priced but better speaker system that you can suggest would also be welcomed. thanks


----------



## Aamir_x64 (Oct 27, 2008)

Go for a. Lansing. Best in quality and performance.


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 28, 2008)

With a budget of 5-6K, Philips MMS460 should be an excellent choice.
You can also consider Logitech X540. 
As between, X530 and VS3251, i say go with VS3251! 
And, HappY DiwaLi!


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 28, 2008)

Please go for Logitech *X-540*. You won't regret.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2008)

I pick MMS460 and X-540.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2008)

Why not try creative one's ...! They to sound very crisp and clear


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2008)

Creative Labs was the first to stabilize in Indian mass market and hence they are considered first. They do are in the same league of quality speakers but Altec Lansing and Logitech are making better models lately and Creative Labs fell behind.


----------

